# Changing colors???



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay, I know Bettas tend to change their colors almost immediately once they're home from the store and in a new tank.... but I've had Tian-Tian for nearly 5 months now. 

See the picture on the left of the* green *Betta? Take note, that's the color green... with some red. 

And now, I present a *blue *and red Tian-Tian._ 
***** Yes, this is the same fish. ***** _

This color change happened gradually over the course of a few weeks. Once in a while he appears purple and red, with a hint of green on the very tips of his fins.

Thoughts on this? :-?

Here's the photo proof: (eek! Sorry the file is so big!)









So what do you think?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I think it's awesome, lol. He's beautiful


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! I still want to know why or how it happens, though.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

wow thats a big color change


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I know!! :shock: I haven't changed his diet at all, so I don't know what's been going on. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe hes a chameleon


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow,thas crazy. Beautiful though!! I dunno why it happened. Just does sometimes. My boys have changed colors somewhat,but not as dramatic as yours.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It's normal for them to change color, but I'm not sure about such a drastic change. He's beautiful either way!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! He's beautiful!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

BettaSquirt said:


> Maybe hes a chameleon


:lol: Haha, maybe! 

Thanks everyone for your comments so far! I don't think I'm gonna worry about his color change. He seems otherwise healthy and he's eating very well (he's now getting mosquitoes as they get into the house since it's summer here and the occasional flea from off the dog, lol). 

I..... I want another Betta. So bad. So good. But I need moneys, first... and a mode of transportation. The Petco that I want to purchase my next Betta from is a little far from my house. By bus it takes two hours. Why don't I have a car and another twelve bucks for a tank?? :roll: Bah, bah I say.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't give him anything live since it can carry diseases. Just a heads up.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Its prob him maturing of age!! He is awesome! haha


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Aging? Aww, Puppyfish you hear that? You're getting OLD!! :lol:

Well, he's done okay so far. In fact, I'd say he's livened up some. But you make a good point and I'll be sure to monitor his food better from now on. 

fdsafkljdsalkfffff I want another Betta. Like, this feeling was the exact same feeling when I woke up one Monday morning and said, "I'm buying a Betta tonight". I knew nothing about Bettas when I first bought Tian-Tian. He's put me through so many ups and downs.. and at one point I thought I'd lose him. But he's bounced right back and changed colors just to mess with me.

And so armed with my knowledge, and ability to handle another tank to clean, I'm ready for another Betta. 
I'm ready. 

Maybe if I use enough water conditioner, I can make an excuse to go to the pet store? *checks bottle* Blast! Still halfway full! :|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe accidently on purpose spill your conditioner so you'll have an excuse to go to the petstore. lol


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Well his color change is ammmaaazzinnnggg! He sure is a pretty color blue!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Go squeeze some conditioner in the toilet, so you have like none left. lol


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

He's really colored up nicely. I'm thinking maybe he's maturing and/or he's healthier than when you first bought him due to good care, food, love, etc. Either way, he looks great!

Tian Tian, I think you have MBS... Multi Betta Syndrome. lol


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my betta has grown more active sine i put him in a 2 gallin other then a .5 gallon


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Whoo! So I have another Betta.  His name is Taco and he's a nice, bright orange with transparent fins. Pictures (and EPIC STORY) to follow shortly in the pictures forum! 

I haven't dumped out my conditioner, but I have a feeling I shouldv'e restocked today while I had the chance. ^^; 
And Tian-Tian is HUGE in comparison to Taco; he's a tiny little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think we all have MBS! lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes I think we all have MBS. lol. And i know what you mean Tian Tian, Blue is tiny compared to Fishy.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

You got Taco!!!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

HAHA!!!! I love Taco!!! lol.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like tacos too... ummm, I mean I like Taco, too! lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

MMMMM tacotacotacotacotaco!!!  

He's a cutie. For reals.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

wheres the picture i wanna see and congrates i think this summer ill go get a new betta im jealous


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

I love his color


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  

As I posted on my other thread about Taco, I got in a car wreck yesterday and I'm in a neck brace so things are a little difficult at the moment. My boys are still being fed, so everything is otherwise well. Ta-ta for now!


----------

